# V-Line clamp?



## FramerPDX (Nov 24, 2007)

I use my vline clamp everyday ! Best addition to my bags in years ! This year I bought all my guys one for Christmas


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Mine walked away out of my bags grrrrr. Need to order another sooner than later.


----------



## expframer (Jan 13, 2014)

*$1.00 off good for 5 days*

 I hate when that happens, , if you buy a V-Line clamp within 5 days and mention contractor talk you will get refunded a dollar of the price, but you must use the contact page on the site,:clap:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

act now and we'll send you 2 V-line clamps absolutely free..[just pay separate shipping and handling]..:clap:


----------



## expframer (Jan 13, 2014)

the shipping is not padded at all , trying to get V-Line into carpenters hands , don't want to make profit on shipping, its already too high in my opinion!!!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

well then buy an ad,this is not your private selling booth


you wouldn't happen to have any gloves in there?:turned:


----------



## expframer (Jan 13, 2014)

Didn't mean to offend you Tom, I am busy framing and it's a new tool , a cheap tool, till you invent something and have thousands invested you wont be able to understand how hard it is not to act when people blog about it,


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I haven't tried one but I'm gonna give it a shot.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

expframer said:


> Didn't mean to offend you Tom, I am busy framing and it's a new tool , a cheap tool, till you invent something and have thousands invested you wont be able to understand how hard it is not to act when people blog about it,


i'm unoffendable..good luck with your product,it looks like a winner:thumbsup:
i'd like to try it out on composite decking but i wonder if it opens wide enough..


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

schaefercs said:


> You can buy 10 spring clamps for the same price as that v-line. Clip it onto your pouch and you're all set.


:clap:


----------

